# Error Messages on the SWF 1501



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey guys, Im getting two error messages, one is #650 when trying to load in a design, the other is #202 saying there is irregular movement on the y axis and the machine is making a really weird noise when I tried tracing it. Does anyone have any knowledge of this at all...Thanks for the help in advance...Nick


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Did you try unplugging it from the wall?...sometimes error codes need to be cleared by killing the main power.Also throughly clean your machine with dry air...alot of the sensors get fuzz built up on them and the static electricity drives them nuts.
And if all else fails google the error messages.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

You MAY find answers here...I have ! SWF Machine FAQs | Table


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

ok well I called tech support and got the machine running but then the bobbin ran out and after replacing it I tried sewing the image again and now needle #1 is locked down and jammed up. I got the Error message #190, something about an over load. I cannot get the needle up. Please tell me I did not break the machine...Thanks...


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

anyone please help!!! I was getting the hang of it before it broke...haha


I hope I really didn't damage anything


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, what materials and backing are you using?


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

there is no material in it anymore, I cut it out but now the number 1 needle is jammed. When I turn the machine on it sounds like its jammed


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, make sure that there is no material/backing on the needle if you were using a felt type material or sticky back sometimes it gathers on the needle. 

Is the needle still in the stitching position? extended?

Look at the back of your work is there a bunch of threads in one certain section?


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know. I threw out the shirt I was stitching because it was ruined. As it is now the tip of the needle is stuck in the hole where the bobbin is...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

nromano1212 said:


> I don't know. I threw out the shirt I was stitching because it was ruined. As it is now the tip of the needle is stuck in the hole where the bobbin is...


You may need to cut the needle in half in order to work on getting it out.
Take the top half out of the needle holder to get it out of your way.
Then take the needle plate off - or as much off as you can get it off - and start working on clipping and pulling out the threads, shirt and whatever else is jammed in there.
After you have cleared the needle plate area you will need to take the hook assembly off to make sure you don't have threads wrapped around the back side of the hook assembly.
Putting the hook assembly back correctly is very important and will require some patience (cursing is allowed).
Once you have cleared all the threads and other stuff you will, more than likely, need to retime your machine.
Retiming your machine is not as daunting as it sounds but you will need some guidance from tech support if you have never done it before.
It helps if you have three hands and it is definitely easier if you don't wear bifocals.
Stuff like this happens - it will probably happen to you again one day. 
Good luck with this and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

the needle is free of any thread or binding. Its just jammed. Now Im getting error #300 too


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

According to SWF East website..

*What is an ERROR 300 (Needle is not aligned over needle plate) and how to clear it.* 

*Reasons and Solutions:*

A. Press any needle number other than the one that you are currently using.
NOTE: If you have a compact machine and do not have the new compact machine software


----------



## PunchMeNow (May 2, 2009)

Hello, I was curious to see how you got your issue fixed. I have a 1501c and Im having the exact same issues. It has been a nighmare since we purchased it. Im currently gettingh the Y axis error. It does make a very weids noise and stops. I had a technitian from SWF and he came to our place and told me the issue was one of the plugs. I had to remove it and plug it back. It worked for a little but then stoped. I get the over load error a lot. It seems like the machine doesnt trim right. Please let me know your experience or how you solved the issue. Thank you all in advance.



nromano1212 said:


> Hey guys, Im getting two error messages, one is #650 when trying to load in a design, the other is #202 saying there is irregular movement on the y axis and the machine is making a really weird noise when I tried tracing it. Does anyone have any knowledge of this at all...Thanks for the help in advance...Nick


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you tracing out your designs before you sew? Using exclude or trace? 

While the hoop is in the machine?


----------



## PunchMeNow (May 2, 2009)

It actually happens in the middle of embroidering. It works off and on. At one point it did it when tracing the desing. When I trace I use the the other option called "gauge" (i believe)


----------



## nadxia (Aug 10, 2015)

hey how you got error code 202 fixed. please shaw that too. I am getting the same error & I don't know how to fix


----------



## nadxia (Aug 10, 2015)

nromano1212 said:


> ok well I called tech support and got the machine running but then the bobbin ran out and after replacing it I tried sewing the image again and now needle #1 is locked down and jammed up. I got the Error message #190, something about an over load. I cannot get the needle up. Please tell me I did not break the machine...Thanks...


hey I am getting the same error code 202...please help .....


----------



## nadxia (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello..How you got error 202 fixed. Please help I got the same error code....


----------



## tshirt304 (Sep 13, 2012)

On my swf if i take a long screw driver go behind the head and lightly hit the recipicator it will release the needle back up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Feel free to call me for advice on SWF Embroidery machines. 

213-278-2353 

There are a few things to check. First off when posting issues, Please list the FULL Model Number of the unit as they are all different specs.


----------



## kg7ka (Feb 3, 2009)

"NOTE: If you have a compact machine and do not have the new compact machine software"

Need more info. "New software"? How do I determine if I have old or new? Where do I get the new software?


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

kg7ka said:


> "NOTE: If you have a compact machine and do not have the new compact machine software"
> 
> Need more info. "New software"? How do I determine if I have old or new? Where do I get the new software?


Do you have a LED Screen or Newer LCD Screens?
The serial number tells me what year your machine is.

Send me your email address and serial number of your unit and I'll send you up to date software.

Talk soon


----------



## mahada (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Joseph, I really need your help. I am getting an error 202 Out of fame limit. I have unplugged from the wall. Cleaned with canned air and still get it. Hoop only moves left and right. Also I don't know what software I have. Machine is SWF/B-T902D.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

mahada said:


> Hey Joseph, I really need your help. I am getting an error 202 Out of fame limit. I have unplugged from the wall. Cleaned with canned air and still get it. Hoop only moves left and right. Also I don't know what software I have. Machine is SWF/B-T902D.


Joseph isn't active as much on this forum any more. You could try calling him. I am a SWF Tech as well.

202 is a Y Axis error did you try moving the Y Axis in the opposite direction to see if that clears it?

Also it could be your Y Axis Board. That would be my last option.

If you have the software that came with your machine you could re-install it as well and see if that makes a difference. I would try this and moving the frame in the opposite direction before I moved on to the board. Good luck with your machines. Dual functions are a nightmare and IMO a bad concept done by SWF.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Like Jeff said above, the 202 is a Y axis error. We had a nightmare with that one 2-3 years ago, machine was still under electronic warranty at the time. SWF sent us a couple of boards but that did not fix the problem, ended up having to replace the Y axis motor to the tune of about $1200....


----------

